# Sage DB OPV / Pressure Change?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello All,

In case I'm misrembering that it's the OPV you'd have to change. I was wondering how many of you Sage DB owners have changed the pressure and how you found it best? I've found a site with a bit of a guide and it looks a little fiddly but not too bad, does anybody have any specific tips etc.? Sorry if this is a duplicate, I didn't find a thread about this.

Cheers,


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You can do it without an OPV change.

Set preinfusion time to 45 seconds (doubt youll be running shots longer)

Set preinfusion power to xyz%

Then run shots at various pressures and flow rates. 67% is around 6.5BAR


----------

